# FiiO K3 •  The Review Tour of FiiO K3 All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC



## FiiO (Nov 30, 2018)

*


A. About the K3:*
The K3 is a HiFi Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC that features:
* Boost your computer's sound with capable decoding up to 384kHz/32 bit PCM and native DSD256
* Equipped with XMOS U30881C10 USB receiver chip+AKM AK4452 DAC+ Op-amps OPA926x2 + LPF TI OPA1612
* Modern USB Type-C input interface + Two modes of USB audio-USB 1.0 and USB 2.0
* Multiple interfaces-Dual headphone jacks(3.5mm and 2.5mm) + 3.5mm line out + Coaxial and optical digital outs
* More accurate ADC volume control +Gain and bass switches

You can find more info about K3 on our site at: *https://www.fiio.com/K3*

*B. How to apply:*
Please apply by replying to this thread and including the following information in your reply:
•-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:
•-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
•-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:
•-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
•-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in):

*C. About shipping info: *
•Depending on the geographical distribution of selected previewers, FiiO will ship out several K3s, one or more to Previewers in each region, e.g. USA, Europe, SE Asia, Pacific region, etc. so that shipping costs from one reviewer to the next is kept low.
•FiiO will pay for shipping to the first reviewer and any customs taxes / import duties that may result from the K3 crossing countries.
•Preview application period: Starting now! And accepting applications until further notice!

*D. Preview regulations (subject to change before the tour commences)*
•Reviewers should keep the K3 for at most 10 days before shipping to the next reviewer.
•Reviewers should ship the K3 to the next reviewer by registered post requiring signature in the padded box provided.
•Reviewers will not be held responsible for any damage to the K3 sustained during shipping or normal usage.
•Reviewers should do the preview fairly and objectively, and related product photos are required. (Alternatively, video reviews are welcome)
•Reviewers need not overstate the advantages of the products.
•Reviewers should indicate that the review K3s are free loan units, in order to avoid any misunderstandings.
•Reviewers are reminded to listen responsibly and safely to the K3, to not use it when operating machinery or driving, and not to drive headphones to excessive volume with the K3.
•Reviewers should post the completed review content to this thread and the FiiO K3's review page: *https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k3-headphone-amplifier-usb-c-dac-review.23461/*
•Please also provide FiiO with the links to your review, for us to come and admire your work.
•Please contact FiiO in advance if you have any difficulties with the K3 in the course of your preview, so we may help you resolve it if possible.

*Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## demond

If you want to understand the process of product development, please click this post.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-desktop-usb-dac-amp-fiio-k3-e30-384k-32b-dsd-dop-typec.883341/


----------



## Palash (Sep 22, 2018)

*Very much interested in this preview tour of K3 and compare it with E10K and Q1 mk2 . I understand that the K3 is a desktop device that is to use with the computer.*
My audio gear collection is
Headphones -
Audio-Technica ATH-M50x , Sennheiser Hd598 SE , Audio-Technica ATH S-100 , Sennheiser P80

Iems -
Fiio F9 Pro, Fiio FH1, Fiio FH5 ( Review Sample from Fiio ), , 1More Piston Fit , 1 More Triple Driver, Shure se215 , VE Biggie and Smalls , IBASSO IT01, IBasso IT04 (on the way), Tin audio T2, KZ ZS5, Kz zsa.

Earbuds - VE Monk Plus, VE monk Lite 120 ohms. **** EMX500 , Wiilsound MK1 Rv 2 , Penon Bs1 , TY Hi - Z HP - 32 , High End HE150, Colarad C01, Willsound Mk2 , TY Hi - Z F32MT .

DAPS -
Sony NW-A46 , Cayin N3 , Fiio X1 second Gen, Hiby R3.

Dac & AMPS -
Audioquest Dragonfly Black, Fiio E10 K, Fiio Q1 Mk2 , Fiio A1, VE Odyssey , Topping D50, Xduoo XD 05.

All My Reviews are -
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/willsound-mk1-rev-2.23120/reviews#review-20538

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ty-hi-z-32ohm-hifi-earbuds-earphone.21745/reviews#review-20863

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-20355 q1mk2 review.*

*Geographical region - India (Kolkata), West Bengal.*
Native language - English and Hindi.
Thanks.


----------



## Sp12er3

I know you want it a bit universal across all model range, but when it's for desktop use.. Gimme more robust balanced port please.. 2.5mm is just... Brittle.

Forgot to put down the headphone once, stand up and there it bent.


----------



## demond

Sp12er3 said:


> I know you want it a bit universal across all model range, but when it's for desktop use.. Gimme more robust balanced port please.. 2.5mm is just... Brittle.
> 
> Forgot to put down the headphone once, stand up and there it bent.


The pull test of earphone socket has been done. If 2.5 cable is pulled up, K3 will be removed together, because the k3 is very light, not a heavy desktop machine.


----------



## ali.rzvy (Dec 1, 2018)

*DELETED*


----------



## ph03nixh0 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey Fiio, I would like to apply to be apart of the preview team.

- I currently have both the E10K and the Q1 MK2 and have used them extensively since their release.

- I also have the ifi SE NANO dac that is priced within the same range (would be a good comparison)

*- Headphone Inventory:*
Hifiman - RE400
Sennheiser - HD 580, 600
Beyerdynamic - DT 880
Final Audio - Heaven VI
Audio Technica - ES10
SMSL - SU-8 (DAC)
Fiio - X1, X5 (DAPs)
ONKYO - DPS1 RUBATO (DAP)

Link to past review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-heaven-viii.20627/

*• Adelaide, Australia*

*Regards,*


----------



## agentbarton

Hello Fiio, I would love to have the chance to review the K3

I currently have the E10 but not the E10k
Headphones/Earphones: Vsonic GR07 (classic), Shure SE215, Apple EarPods(lightning and 3.5mm), Logitech UE 900s, HiFiMAN HE400i, Fiio F9 Pro,
DAP/DAC/AMPs: 
DAP: iPhone 8, iPhone SE, iPhone 5, iPod Nano 7th Gen, Macbook Pro (2017)
DAC/AMP: Fiio E10, Fiio Q1, Fiio A3
United States (New England)
English only
Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## alexandrum

Hi all,
I would love to have the chance to try the new K3.

I currently own as follows:

-2x Fiio E10k, one at home on Windows 10, and one at the office on Ubuntu 18.04
-a Limited edition GdAudio NFB11.38 DAC
-a Cambridge Audio Dacmagic Plus

-one set of Tannoy 802 monitor (which sound great with the E10K's line out)

Headphones:
-Sennheiser HD58X Jubilee
-Sennheiser HD518
-Sennheiser HD449
-Audiotechnica M50X
-Audiotechnica MSR7

IEM:
-Sennheiser CX300 II
-Sennheiser CX 870

I'm from Romania.
Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

Thank you for taking an active part in the preview tour. Please also help to spread the words and invite more friends to join in, so as to kick off the tour asap!


----------



## Sanotter (Sep 26, 2018)

deleted


----------



## DibusyDeabus

Hi I would like to apply to be part of the preview team.

1- I have a Fiio E10K
2- I understand that the K3 it is a desktop device. I have desktop computer Windows 10 Pro.
3- I have : iBasso iT01, KZ ZS10, Kinera Seed, KZ ED16, QKZ VK1 and Xiaomi Piston 3.
                 Hifiman HE400i, Fostex T-X0 with Argon Mod, Audio Technica ATH-M40X, Beyerdynamic 770 DT 250 Ohms, Hyper X Cloud and MEE Matrix 2 bluetooth.
I also have the DAC/AMP NFB 11.28, DAC Sanskrit SMSL and AMP Fiio K5. I am waiting to the Verum 1 headphones too.

I am from Spain. Good luck to all.


----------



## Quimet93 (Sep 26, 2018)

The FiiO E10K was actually my first DAC/AMP. I understand that the FiiO K3 is a desktop DAC/AMP, which i like.

The gear that i actually own and use is the following

*Audio sources:*
- Audio-GD NFB 28.28
- Ibasso DX150
- FiiO X5III

*Headphones:*
- Takstar Pro 82
- Fostex TR80
- Hifiman He4XX
- Sennheiser HD58X
- E-Mu Teak
- Sennheiser HD660S
- Hifiman Edition X v2
- Verum 1 (Waiting)
- MrSpeakers Ether CX (Waiting)

*IEM's:*
- Oriveti New Primacy
- Custom Art FIBAE 3 (CIEM)

*Region *- I'm From Spain, near Barcelona.

2.5mm balanced cable for almost every headphone and IEM. I've had few other items like FiiO K5, SMSL Sanskrit 6th, an Audio-GD NFB 11.28 and some cheap IEM's.


----------



## FiiO

*Announcement on the first list of previewers for FiiO K3 preview tour:*

*@agentbarton
@alexandrum
@DibusyDeabus
@Quimet93*

PS. The list was chosen based on the qualification as well as your location. If there will be more applications in your place in the near future, we will have you in.

Please kindly send PM to FiiO with your mailing info including the following:

*1. Contact person
2. Detailed address and postal code
3. Telephone number*

Congratulations and happy touring!

P.S. The application is still open till further notice, welcome to join the queue! (We will have 6 days off for the coming China's National Day from Oct 1-6., so we make this announcement at this early stage so as to speed it up!)


----------



## agentbarton

@FiiO Thank you for the opportunity! Looking forward to the preview unit


----------



## lohchianli

I would like to be part of the preview.
*
•-*Do you have a FiiO E10K or FiiO Q1 Mark II?
Yes, I have the Q1 Mark II.

*•-*Any other DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
No.

*•-*Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:
KZ ZS5, KZ ZS6, Sennheisers Urbanite XL

*•-*Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
Singapore


----------



## The_headphone_guy

Would like to be a part of the this beta test/suggestion session. 

Yes i have used E10K (still fitted inside my office PC's case) it was one of the first fiio product that i bought, i have Q1 MKii available in the house to compare the new K3 with.

Headphones Currently in my possession:
HiFi Man Sundra. Sennheiser HD-700. ATH-MSR7. Skullcandy crusher wireless. Grado SR80e.

IEMs in my possession:
Fiio F9. Fiio FH1. 1more Tripple drivers. Shure 315. Etymotic MC5. Etymotic ER4XR. AKG dual driver(note-8). RHA-MA750i. RHA T20. Massdrop X Noble X by noble audio.


Other DAPs/Sources: Fiio X7. LG V30s. Mac Mini 2016. Fiio X7ii. Some Apple products.

Other AMPs/DACs: Anedio D1. Fiio A1. Fiio K5. Matxix Quattro 2.


I am situated in Islamabad, Pakistan.
Thank you @FiiO


----------



## Palash

The_headphone_guy said:


> Would like to be a part of the this beta test/suggestion session.
> 
> Yes i have used E10K (still fitted inside my office PC's case) it was one of the first fiio product that i bought, i have Q1 MKii available in the house to compare the new K3 with.
> 
> ...


And same thing is going to happen , like FH5 that send to your region.


----------



## The_headphone_guy

Palash said:


> And same thing is going to happen , like FH5 that send to your region.


You don't have to worry about that, DHL has never lost or damaged any of my imports before, my ordered X7ii arrived safe and sound just days after that package, also DHL was pretty sure the incident wasnt their fault, it was messed up before arrival. They only allow the customs to Xray or tear the outer DHL packing at most.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I am also looking forward to hearing K3


----------



## Cristim

I'm just hoping that this is not just a desktop version of Q1 MK II and some improvements have been made regarding the sound shortcomings pointed out by What Hi-Fi review of the latter.
Also i wish for a far more wider soundstage than the E10k which plays the music "in your head". Can't wait for previewers' thoughts on K3's sound.


----------



## ali.rzvy (Dec 1, 2018)

DELETED


----------



## hseldon

is there an exact release date for this model? 
People who is about to 10K may want to wait a bit if the release date isn't far away?


----------



## FiiO

hseldon said:


> is there an exact release date for this model?
> People who is about to 10K may want to wait a bit if the release date isn't far away?


It's estimated to be released by the end of Oct. or the beginning of Nov. if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## ArgBoston

Hello, I would like to join the preview/test.
 I own a FiiO E10k
*Other Dacs/Daps/Amps: * SMSL M8 Stack
*Headphones/IEMS I own: *Fidelio X2, HD 58X, HD 6XX, , HD 598, DT 990, Sivga SV007, Archgon Delicato, KZ ATE
*Region:* United States


----------



## FiiO

ArgBoston said:


> Hello, I would like to join the preview/test.
> I own a FiiO E10k
> *Other Dacs/Daps/Amps: * SMSL M8 Stack
> *Headphones/IEMS I own: *Fidelio X2, HD 58X, HD 6XX, , HD 598, DT 990, Sivga SV007, Archgon Delicato, KZ ATE
> *Region:* United States



Welcome on board!


----------



## agentbarton

A few thoughts on the K3, it's nice and small, and the build quality seems high, but it feels very light, giving the in hand impression of lower quality. I dislike that it has an on-off switch because when I use it, its connected to my laptop docking station and if I unplug it when it is still on it loses the settings for volume that I have set. Another issue that I have found is that I am unable to use the device when connecting it to my laptop when using a USB-c to USB-c cable, it seems that I have to use a USB-c to USB-a cable, which is annoying as that requires a dongle. 
I'm not really sure how to comment on the sound quality of the amp itself, but I can say that it feels really underpowered. another thing is that the volume seems to not have a great curve. from off (9) to a little over half (3) seems to change the volume very little and then from 3 to max it increases rapidly.
another issue is that at high bitrate audio when playing back youtube videos at greater or less than 1x speed it breaks the video and everything becomes a stuttering mess.


----------



## FiiO

agentbarton said:


> A few thoughts on the K3, it's nice and small, and the build quality seems high, but it feels very light, giving the in hand impression of lower quality. I dislike that it has an on-off switch because when I use it, its connected to my laptop docking station and if I unplug it when it is still on it loses the settings for volume that I have set. Another issue that I have found is that I am unable to use the device when connecting it to my laptop when using a USB-c to USB-c cable, it seems that I have to use a USB-c to USB-a cable, which is annoying as that requires a dongle.
> I'm not really sure how to comment on the sound quality of the amp itself, but I can say that it feels really underpowered. another thing is that the volume seems to not have a great curve. from off (9) to a little over half (3) seems to change the volume very little and then from 3 to max it increases rapidly.
> another issue is that at high bitrate audio when playing back youtube videos at greater or less than 1x speed it breaks the video and everything becomes a stuttering mess.



Thank you for the kind feedback! Although the K3 is a desktop DAC&lifier, we still want it to be portable so that customer can carry it around easily-- say use it in the office at working and at home after work and weekends.

Since the K3 is designed to use with the computer, so it comes no battery itself which means if you unplug it from the computer, it will turn off itself.

We’ve tested using the Type-C to Type-C with the Macbook and Xiaomi laptop and found no problem. So if you find issues in using it, it may be due to the cable you use. Would you please kindly tell us what cable do you use and can it be used for data exchange and charging when connected to the computer?

We also tested it when watching video on Youtube via IE explorer, and found no issues with 2/1.5/1.25/normal/0.75/0.5, just except the 0.25. So can you change an explorer to try again? Thank you!


----------



## JamesG99

Hello I would love to take part in the preview tour.

*•-*Do you have a FiiO E10K or FiiO Q1 Mark II?:
I have two E10K's (my brother is using one) and a Q1 Mark 1.
*
•-*Any other DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
Galaxy S7, Cheap logitech usb Soundcard, Various older phones and apple devices, Denon receiver.
*
•-*Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:
Headphones: AKG K7XX, Grado Labs S125e Prestige series, Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, Sennheiser PXC550, Sennheiser HD230g, AKG k52 (Sennheiser HD58x on the way).
Earphones: Soundmagic E10c, Xiaomi Pro and Pro HD, VE Monk Plus.  
*
•-*Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
Melbourne Australia.

Thanks,
James.


----------



## agentbarton

FiiO said:


> Thank you for the kind feedback! Although the K3 is a desktop DAC&lifier, we still want it to be portable so that customer can carry it around easily-- say use it in the office at working and at home after work and weekends.
> 
> Since the K3 is designed to use with the computer, so it comes no battery itself which means if you unplug it from the computer, it will turn off itself.
> 
> ...


I tested it with two USB-C cables, both of which are capable of data transfer, one was the apple USB-C 2.0 spec cable, the other was a Belkin USB-C 3.1 spec cable, neither work.
I tested the youtube in chrome.


----------



## smigol123

Does it work without drivers?


----------



## bogginhead (Oct 23, 2018)

I would very much like the chance to be a part of this, FIIO!  Love your products.

- I own a Q1 Mark II (along with the E12 DIY and the A5). 

- I fully understand that the K3 is to be used as a desktop dac / amplifier with my computer.

- My IEMs include: Tin Audio T2 and T2 Pro, and the Revonext QT2.  My over-the-ear headphones include the Hifiman HE-500, the HE-400i, and the AKG 712 Pro. 

Either way, thanks very much!


----------



## FiiO

smigol123 said:


> Does it work without drivers?



It provides USB 2.0 (more stable) and USB1.0 (driver-free).


----------



## RobbS

Hey all,

Would like to apply for this as well. Fairly well versed and frequenter to /r/headphones, but just recently joined head-fi. Network engineer by trade, so software and bug reporting are an easy task for me. I also actively write and have reviewed for several well-known publications. Needless to say, this is right up my alley 

1. I have both the FiiO E10K and FiiO Q1 Mark II
2. I fully understand and intend to use the K3 as a stationary (desktop) amp
3. *Over-ear*: AKG 701, Audio Technica M50x, Sennheiser HD 58X // *IEM*: 1MORE Triple Driver, LZ A4
4. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, United States

Other AMP/DACs: Creative E5, Schiit (Magni + Modi), SMSL AD18

First, I'd like to say that I'm really happy about the Type-C integration and design change. When I purchased my Q1 MKII, it made the E10K feel out of place. I knew it was a matter of time before FiiO would update the design of its desktop amp!

But, I'd also like to say that I hope not all is the same when it comes to the Q1 MKII. I felt that the soundstage was much more spacious on the MKII vs the MKI; interested to see exactly how the K3 feels compared to the Q1 MKII since they both have the AKM AK4452 paired with a TI OPA926. Should already be a step up from the E10K's legacy PCM5102.


----------



## FiiO

RobbS said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Would like to apply for this as well. Fairly well versed and frequenter to /r/headphones, but just recently joined head-fi. Network engineer by trade, so software and bug reporting are an easy task for me. I also actively write and have reviewed for several well-known publications. Needless to say, this is right up my alley
> 
> ...


Dear friend,
Please kindly send PM to FiiO with your mailing info including the following:

*1. Contact person
2. Detailed address and postal code
3. Telephone number
*
Best regards


----------



## RobbS

Thanks! I've sent a PM over.


----------



## bogginhead

Received the K3 from earlier reviewer; listening as much as possible with work and will write / post review asap!


----------



## sS1RuXx

When will the Fioo k3 go on sale?


----------



## Dobrescu George

sS1RuXx said:


> When will the Fioo k3 go on sale?



FiiO K3 just appeared, it is very unprobable it will go on sale so soon after its release


----------



## bogginhead

Who's the next person on the preview list, Fiio?  I'm about ready to send.  And I've thoroughly enjoyed the K3; it's definitely a great desktop dac / amp, plus it's got such a small footprint.  It's gonna make a lot of people happy when it releases.


----------



## FiiO

bogginhead said:


> Who's the next person on the preview list, Fiio?  I'm about ready to send.  And I've thoroughly enjoyed the K3; it's definitely a great desktop dac / amp, plus it's got such a small footprint.  It's gonna make a lot of people happy when it releases.



Glad that you like the K3. Please kindly send the device to @RobbS. Shipping info will provided via PM, thanks!


----------



## FiiO

sS1RuXx said:


> When will the Fioo k3 go on sale?



The K3 will hit the market very soon! *More after the link: https://bit.ly/2Amr3hc*


----------



## emad

What is sound quality compared to Dragonfly?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

deleted.


----------



## FiiO (Dec 1, 2018)

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 is Now Available! (Give out 4 free K3s: 2 each on Facebook and Head-Fi!)*







FiiO was initially known to the worldwide market mainly by its headphone amplifiers, such as the early E3, E6, E7, E10, etc. The legend desktop headphone amplifier E10 was released to the market in the year of 2011 and its successor E10K is still a hot-seller on Amazon even by today. To make this popular product a little bit different and offer one more option for desktop audiophiles, we now release another model K3 which will be available on the market together with the E10K.

*The All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 features:*
* Boost your computer's sound with capable decoding up to 384kHz/32 bit PCM and native DSD256
* Equipped with XMOS U30881C10 USB receiver chip+AKM AK4452 DAC+ Op-amps OPA926x2 + LPF TI OPA1612
* Modern USB Type-C input interface + Two modes of USB audio-USB 1.0 and USB 2.0
* Multiple interfaces-Dual headphone jacks(3.5mm and 2.5mm) + 3.5mm line out + Coaxial and optical digital outs
* More accurate ADC volume control + Gain and bass switches

*1. More about the K3 at: *https://www.fiio.com/K3
*2. Review tour on Head-Fi at:* https://bit.ly/2QWTY34
*3. Giveaway on Head-Fi at: *https://bit.ly/2E9WOOI
*4. Giveaway on Facebook at: *https://bit.ly/2KKvZkF
*5. Worldwide delivery updates: *https://bit.ly/2zBpPiG

The delivery of K3 has started from Nov. 26th! If you are interested, check with our local sales agent (at https://bit.ly/2OBzJpn) for its availability or or kindly buy it at our Aliexpress store if it's not available in your local market at: https://bit.ly/2Q31WL4

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## sS1RuXx

Where can i download the FiiO USB Driver?


----------



## Dobrescu George

sS1RuXx said:


> Where can i download the FiiO USB Driver?



Very good question  

This is a nice page with more info about the driver and the USB Modes: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/130092.html 

The "Click Here" button doesn't seem to work right now, on that exact page, but I'm sure it will be fixed really soon @FiiO


----------



## demond

Dobrescu George said:


> Very good question
> 
> This is a nice page with more info about the driver and the USB Modes: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/130092.html
> 
> The "Click Here" button doesn't seem to work right now, on that exact page, but I'm sure it will be fixed really soon @FiiO



Thank you for your feedback. We'll revise it right away.
The download link:
http://fiio-file.fiio.net/FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.47.0.zip


----------



## Dobrescu George

demond said:


> Thank you for your feedback. We'll revise it right away.
> The download link:
> http://fiio-file.fiio.net/FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.47.0.zip



Thank you for your hard work and quick response!


----------



## blse59

1. How can I tell if my computer is USB Audio 2.0 compatible? Is there a utility I can use to check my ports?

2. Can I connect a speaker to the line out and a headphone to the 3.5mm jack and use both at the same time without any interference?


----------



## Dobrescu George

blse59 said:


> 1. How can I tell if my computer is USB Audio 2.0 compatible? Is there a utility I can use to check my ports?
> 
> 2. Can I connect a speaker to the line out and a headphone to the 3.5mm jack and use both at the same time without any interference?



1. AFAIK, USB 2.0 should be compatible with almost all PCs out there, especially if you're running Windows. The idea was that you need drivers to use K3 in that mode  

2. Testing that right now... Yes, it should work. On USB 1, I can have both connected, both sound great.


----------



## Cristim

How is the sound compared to E10k? Someone please?


----------



## Wannabenewton

Can we still apply for the tour?

Headphones: hd600 and ckr100is
Amp/dac: fiio e12, e10k
Review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/20914/
Location: Hyderabad, India
Languages: English, telugu , hindi


----------



## Palash

Wannabenewton said:


> Can we still apply for the tour?
> 
> Headphones: hd600 and ckr100is
> Amp/dac: fiio e12, e10k
> ...


Fiio is more focused on USA now a days. The same thing reflected in M9 review tour.


----------



## Wannabenewton

Palash said:


> Fiio is more focused on USA now a days. The same thing reflected in M9 review tour.


You werent selected ?


----------



## FiiO (Dec 5, 2018)

Palash said:


> Fiio is more focused on USA now a days. The same thing reflected in M9 review tour.



Thank you for the kind interest on our new products, but do hope you can understand our concern as follows:

1. You've been selected in the FH5 review tour before, so we need to balance the quota and give more chance to other friends to get in;

2. For the FH5 review, it's the first time that we allocate one sample to the South Asia and Southeast Asia. As you must know that the 1st piece was lost on the way to the 1st reviewer, and then the 2nd one that we sent out by the end of Sept. is still in the hand of the 3rd reviewer. It moves too slow and not know what will happen when shipping from India to the next one in Vietnam.

3. For Indian market, we have one sole distributor named Origin (you can find their info at: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/45988.html), so basically they are responsible for review/marketing for local market. And as far as we know, they have pretty large market coverage in the India, so you get chance to have a listen in nearby store.

Thanks!


----------



## Palash

FiiO said:


> Thank you for the kind interest on our new products, but do hope you can understand our concern as follows:
> 1. You've been selected in the FH5 review tour before, so we need to balance the quota and give more chance to other friends to get in;
> 2. For the FH5 review, it's the first time that we allocate one sample to the South Asia and Southeast Asia. As you must know that the 1st piece was lost on the way to the 1st reviewer, and then the 2nd one that we sent out by the end of Sept. is still in the hand of the 3rd reviewer. It moves too slow and not know what will happen when shipping from India to the next one in Vietnam.
> 3. For Indian market, we have one sole distributor named Origin (you can find their info at: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/45988.html), so basically they are responsible for review/marketing for local market. And as far as we know, they have pretty large market coverage in the India, so you get chance to have a listen in nearby store.
> ...


Yes I know the circumstances of doing review tours in Our region. Fh5 was awsome and again thanks for the opportunity to try it before buying. Really sorry for the bitter experience from the third reviewer , i will try to contact him personally. But ' Origin Marketing ' is just waste of time. Now we call them ' Out of stock India'. Their review and marketing policy sucks. Again thanks for the reply.


----------



## Wannabenewton

FiiO said:


> Thank you for the kind interest on our new products, but do hope you can understand our concern as follows:
> 
> 1. You've been selected in the FH5 review tour before, so we need to balance the quota and give more chance to other friends to get in;
> 
> ...


Is that the one that is mia in Pakistan


----------



## FiiO

Palash said:


> Yes I know the circumstances of doing review tours in Our region. Fh5 was awsome and again thanks for the opportunity to try it before buying. Really sorry for the bitter experience from the third reviewer , i will try to contact him personally. But ' Origin Marketing ' is just waste of time. Now we call them ' Out of stock India'. Their review and marketing policy sucks. Again thanks for the reply.


Thank you for the kind understanding. As to Origin, their release date for new products would be a little later than us owing to the complicated import process. As to normal products, our sales rep will talk to them to place new order before going out of stock to make sure that customers can buy any FiiO products timely. Thank you!


----------



## irisle

my name is iris I am enthusiast audiophile, from Israel. wring in Hebrew & English 
my journey with Fiio has started on 2010 when purchased my first Fiio. I am just in love with my Fiio equipment. reading every review I could find and monitoring the Fiio release announcements 
Fiio AMP:
E7 DAC 
E17K Alpen 
DAP:
X1 Mplayer 1st edition
M7  Mplayer

headphone collection:
Sennheiser HD 6XX
Sennheiser HD 597
Sennheiser DJ7
Sennheiser HD 25II
sennheiser mometum m2 ie
Koss Porta Pro

no post yet on Head Fi following Jude every video.
would like to test drive the K3.. I would like to test it with my head phones, will it be possible to add a balanced cable to one of my lusted head phones?
I have read that Balanced is 10 time better then none balanced and not yet had AMP+ DAC with Balanced out.
cheers
iris levari


----------



## FiiO

irisle said:


> my name is iris I am enthusiast audiophile, from Israel. wring in Hebrew & English
> my journey with Fiio has started on 2010 when purchased my first Fiio. I am just in love with my Fiio equipment. reading every review I could find and monitoring the Fiio release announcements
> Fiio AMP:
> E7 DAC
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry that we are not considering about arranging one more K3 to Israel for review currently. 

Thanks for signing up in the same. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Dec 11, 2018)

You can kindly find the comparison among the K3, E10K and Q1 Mark II as follows:


----------



## FiiO

*Buy FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3, Get Free Gifts with Equal Value!*

*Intro: If you are lucky enough to be in the top 15, you will get a gift package with equal value as the K3!*

Speaking of top headphone amplifiers, FiiO E10 must be one of the best. From the evolution of E10, E10K and to the up-to-date K3, it actually reminds us of how FiiO had been evolved and expanded from the early startup. But one thing that hasn't been changed is that we still remain the same with the initial intention to supply our users with the best audio products at the best prices.

To show our appreciation to those who've been supporting us for so long time, even from the very beginning, as well as celebrating the release of K3 (*https://www.fiio.com/K3*), we invite all of you to join the big event as follows:

**Share Your Using Experiences of FiiO K3 to Win Free Gifts, worth up to $109.99!!!!**






*A. About the gifts (according to the sequence of your entry):*

*1. 1-15th entries (1st prize): *
* Get a refurnished X1 (1st gen) + a third-party Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$109.99*)

*2. 16-40th entries (2nd prize):*
* Get a BTR1K sample unit + short earphone cable LC-3.5AS + Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$72.98*)

*3. 41-70th entries (3rd prize): *
* Get an IEMs F9 SE (Black) + Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$69.99*)

*4. 71-100 entries (4th prize):*
* Get a Lightning amplifier i1 (80cm) + Type-C to Type-C cable TC05 (A total value of *$49.99*)

*Note: ** The Type C to Type C cable TC05 is not made by FiiO, but a third-party provided cable;
* The X1 are refurnished devices and the BTR1K are sample units which are all in good condition & function well;
* Prices above are estimated value; the winner of the 1st prize are allowed to exchange for lower prize according to the needs.

*B. How to enter:*

*● Buy one K3: *From any authorized online or physical stores outside China mainland

*● Make comments or share experience with K3 on any one of the following platforms:*
** Amazon:* with 3 pictures + 50 words comments
* Facebook/Twitter/ Instgram/Head-Fi or other social media or audio-related forum: with 3 pictures + 150 words comments 

*● Send email to prize@fiio.net with:*
*1).* Purchase proof of order (screenshot for online order / invoice for order made in physical store)
*2).* Picture of the K3's serial number at upper-right on the back of the package
*3).* The link and screenshot of sharing
*4). *Your delivery info with Full name + Address with zip code + Telephone number

*C. When to enter:*

● No limits on the purchase date of the K3
● Comments/sharing made during the period from *December 11th, 2018 to January 10th, 2019*;
● Only the first 100 entries will be qualified to get the free gift;
● Entries close at *11:59pm, January 10th, 2019 *or when the *valid entries reach 100*.

*Note:*
*1.* FiiO may employ your photo/sharing for advertisement purposes;
*2.* In case of refund to K3, it will get disqualified;
*3.* FiiO will inform you of the entry sequence and the corresponding gifts by then;
*4.* The gift will be arranged on details confirmation, by postal service which takes about 15-30 days;
*5.* FiiO reserves all rights to interpret and amend the rules of this activity as necessary.

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## Brooko

FiiO K3 Mini Desktop DAC/amp review posted
https://www.headphone-earphone.reviews/2018/12/13/fiio-k3-mini-desktop-dac-amp/


----------



## vladmaxim (Dec 16, 2018)

Amazing piece of technology with stellar sound quality!


----------



## emad

vladmaxim said:


> Just Arrived yesterday, isa amazing piece of technology with stellar sound quality! def the best DAC i`ve tried so far!
> The sound is so clear and amazing, just a pleasure to listen on K3!



*Vladmaxim Joined: * Dec 1, 2018 !!!
Amazing sound? !!!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Time for my first impressions of K3  

- Build Quality is really good. Full metal enclosure
- Does not get hot in typical usage
- Clarity is a good point for it 
- Compact body, works well for most environments 
- Also works with smartphones, really happy with this 
- Neutral sound, can't say it has any kind of coloration, pretty darn linear 
- The volume wheel starts at about 9AM, and goes to 7AM, pretty unusual for most DAC/AMPs I tested
- Type-C USB in the back, really happy with FiiO's decision to implement that 
- USB 1 means no Driver is needed, works flawlessly 
- Soundstage is on the wider side, detail and clarity is really good, about what I'd expect for its price. 
- Good bass, I keep the bass boost mostly off, with the gain almost always turned on high 
- Noticed some minor hiss, but I need to do more tests
- Need to test the Balanced output with more care 
- Pretty lightweight
- Gets a biut warm in typical usage 
- All in all makes a great purchase at this point in time and for its price, 
- Compared to something like Audirect Beam, which is similar in terms of price and performance, it has less width, but more depth to its sound, similar detail, but everything is less forward and less aggressive, similar treble levels. 
- Compared to HIDIZS DH1000, which is a battery-based portable DAC/AMP, it has less depth, but more width, it is more clear, and has a less thick, slightly more clear sound, better treble with more sparkle and cleaner reproduction. 

Please let me know what other DAC/AMPs you'd like me to compare it to, and if you have any specific questions I can help with  

Full review incoming soon


----------



## Brooko

Dobrescu George said:


> - Good bass, I keep the bass boost mostly off, with the gain almost always turned on high
> - Noticed some minor hiss, but I need to do more tests



Hi George

For ref => applying gain brings everything up (including the noise floor).  Thats why I never use gain unless its required.  It doesn't effectively do anything except raise the volume (the idea of improvement with gain is pretty much the stuff of myth).  Assume you were listening to hiss with nothing playing and volume turned up?

Which headphones were you using?
Can you retry with low gain?
At what volume level is hiss present?

Just want to put some parameters around it so people understand and potential issues.  For my tests - unless using really sensitive monitors - it was pretty much noise free (low gain, even at high volume).


----------



## Dobrescu George

Brooko said:


> Hi George
> 
> For ref => applying gain brings everything up (including the noise floor).  Thats why I never use gain unless its required.  It doesn't effectively do anything except raise the volume (the idea of improvement with gain is pretty much the stuff of myth).  Assume you were listening to hiss with nothing playing and volume turned up?
> 
> ...



Very Minor hissing with very loud volume, at ~70%, with hiss sensitive IEMs, like IE8. I cannot hear it with music playing.


----------



## ZenErik

Thanks for the impressions so far. Considering getting one to compare with my nano iDSD BL. I actually did order one but canceled. Figured I’d wait for more reviews. Would like to hear more about the noise floor for sure as I’d be using them with IEMs quite a lot.


----------



## KaiFi

^I'm also very curious how this compares to the Nano. I have the Nano and I like it a lot, but to me it does have a coloring, a "warm" coloring. So if the K3 is totally flat I might not like it since the warm coloring is great for classical music, which is a lot of what I listen to. But we will see.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ZenErik said:


> Thanks for the impressions so far. Considering getting one to compare with my nano iDSD BL. I actually did order one but canceled. Figured I’d wait for more reviews. Would like to hear more about the noise floor for sure as I’d be using them with IEMs quite a lot.



Testing right now, the noise floor is really okay for IEMs, even for really sensitive ones  

I don't think you'd hear any specific noise with K3 that you don't with other devices, although I don't hear much noise with Nano BL either, both are pretty great 

Testing with Campfire Atlas right now, using Spinfit tips (those reveal noise more than Comply tips to my ears), I can't hear any noise to talk about, just a very slight hiss if no music is playing, and that is really hard to notice as well, only if you're really paying attention. Other than that, there is no hiss or other noise I can talk about, in high gain. 

BTW: A side note, I tested just now, and the hiss doesn't seem to vary with volume, it seems constant regardless of where the volume wheel is, so it may even be some kind of issue I have with my Windows, since I only tested K3 in USB 1 mode so far  



KaiFi said:


> ^I'm also very curious how this compares to the Nano. I have the Nano and I like it a lot, but to me it does have a coloring, a "warm" coloring. So if the K3 is totally flat I might not like it since the warm coloring is great for classical music, which is a lot of what I listen to. But we will see.



I have an iFi BL and can run some tests  

I think Nano BL has a thicker, warmer sound, while K3 is more neutral and linear.


----------



## RobbS

FiiO said:


> Glad that you like the K3. Please kindly send the device to @RobbS. Shipping info will provided via PM, thanks!



Just wanted to mention that I have not received the review unit.


----------



## cleg

my take on K3


----------



## Wyville

Brooko said:


> Hi George
> 
> For ref => applying gain brings everything up (including the noise floor).  Thats why I never use gain unless its required.  It doesn't effectively do anything except raise the volume (the idea of improvement with gain is pretty much the stuff of myth).  Assume you were listening to hiss with nothing playing and volume turned up?
> 
> ...


I have had the K3 for a few weeks now and it has been doing its duty for casual listening and as a compliment to my AK70 while working on reviews. In terms of hiss the only time I heard anything was with my Empire Ears Phantom from balanced, low gain and without music playing, but that might have also had to do with my Macbook charging at the time. I will need to check that again soon, as I have mostly been working on a review of the Jomo Audio Trinity and those were dead silent. 

Beyond that I have been very impressed by the K3. It is a solidly built little DAC/Amp that is very easy to use (just plug and play) while it also has some versatility to play around with it such as the USB modes, gain and the bass switch. Love the option of both SE and balanced out, as a most of my cables are terminated in 2.5mm balanced and I prefer not to use adapters. I also love the volume control that has just the right level of resistance and smoothness to make small adjustments in volume easy, even with sensitive IEMs. 

It is the first DAC/Amp that I have used and so far it is a great introduction to a desktop based alternative to a DAP. I am going to take my time with the review so I can give a solid impression, but yeah, an impressive little device that is certainly going to see a lot of use.


----------



## drews

Can anyone recommend a USB-C - USB-C cable that actually works with this?  My K3 won’t power on with my Macbook, Macbook Pro, or PC using either an Apple cable or an Anker Powerline II...


----------



## FiiO

drews said:


> Can anyone recommend a USB-C - USB-C cable that actually works with this?  My K3 won’t power on with my Macbook, Macbook Pro, or PC using either an Apple cable or an Anker Powerline II...


Dear friend,

You may try this cable for help: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-FiiO-K3-BTR1K-M9-M6/4673052_32961312907.html

Best regards


----------



## drews

I do appreciate the response and I’ve ordered one, but to be honest I probably wouldn’t have bought the DAC if I’d known that it required an additional, proprietary, unidirectional USB C-C cable (it’s also very short) from an overseas seller in order to work on a Macbook etc. without going through a USB type A-C adapter/hub....


----------



## Dobrescu George

drews said:


> I do appreciate the response and I’ve ordered one, but to be honest I probably wouldn’t have bought the DAC if I’d known that it required an additional, proprietary, unidirectional USB C-C cable (it’s also very short) from an overseas seller in order to work on a Macbook etc. without going through a USB type A-C adapter/hub....



One simple option I would have suggested, is to use an OTG 

So type-C to OTG to the normal USB to Type-C cable (?)


----------



## drews

I expect that the cable FiiO linked to is a basically a proprietary USB-C OTG cable, though my understanding is that OTG cables should not be necessary for USB-C to USB-C (FiiO initially suggested that a regular data+power cable should work earlier in the thread).  USB-C DACs are pretty new, I wonder if there are other DACs with USB-C input that have this problem.  Hopefully a firmware update can fix this since I assumed the DAC was broken when it woudn't power with a regular USB-C cable...


----------



## Dobrescu George

drews said:


> I expect that the cable FiiO linked to is a basically a proprietary USB-C OTG cable, though my understanding is that OTG cables should not be necessary for USB-C to USB-C (FiiO initially suggested that a regular data+power cable should work earlier in the thread).  USB-C DACs are pretty new, I wonder if there are other DACs with USB-C input that have this problem.  Hopefully a firmware update can fix this since I assumed the DAC was broken when it woudn't power with a regular USB-C cable...



It typically should work with any Type-C cable. I mean, I conneced K3 with the really poor Mi Max 3 cable, as well as with a high-end USB 3.1 Type-C cable, and it worked with both. It doesn't seem to be picky on my end, but I'm going from normal sized USB to Type-C, not Type-C to Type-C


----------



## drews

It doesn't work with any Type-C cable, as confirmed by another user.  Type-A to Type-C does work but newer Macbooks are Type-C only. FWIW, I haven't seen any other DACs that have USB-C inputs...


----------



## FiiO

drews said:


> I do appreciate the response and I’ve ordered one, but to be honest I probably wouldn’t have bought the DAC if I’d known that it required an additional, proprietary, unidirectional USB C-C cable (it’s also very short) from an overseas seller in order to work on a Macbook etc. without going through a USB type A-C adapter/hub....


Dear friend,

You could try this cable for help: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-FiiO-K3-BTR1K-M9-M6/4673052_32961312907.html

Best regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

drews said:


> It doesn't work with any Type-C cable, as confirmed by another user.  Type-A to Type-C does work but newer Macbooks are Type-C only. FWIW, I haven't seen any other DACs that have USB-C inputs...



NextDrive SpectraX has a Type-C version that works with both smartphone and Windows


----------



## drews

It doesn't have a USB-C input.


----------



## ninetylol

Got a question regarding the Lineout. Website says its 1.9V output from the 3.5mm lineout. Now i noticed the gain switch actually changes the line out power. So if you would use the K3 as a Dac would you put the volume to max +high gain or at low gain?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brooko

Low gain. High gain also increases the noise floor, so if you are amping anyway, and the amp provides sufficient headroom, stick with low gain. Only use high if volume is an issue.


----------



## JayNetTech5 (Jan 19, 2019)

Buzzing noise when the knob is clicked off, and slight channel imbalance when knob is just clicked on with faint volume? There's also some static when turning the knob and little volume is added even though it's turned 4-5o'clock. I am driving 38ohm headphones at low gain. The product also didn't come with pads for the bottom.


UPDATE: Nvm, found the pads, they were so small and hidden in little box the cable came in.


----------



## JayNetTech5

Gets fairly warm too, I could imagine doing damage on high gain.


----------



## Dobrescu George

JayNetTech5 said:


> Gets fairly warm too, I could imagine doing damage on high gain.



There should be no damage although it is warm. I had devices that ran much much hotter than K3, you should be in the safe zone


----------



## JayNetTech5

Any kind of warmth triggers my OCD because solder joints. It does cool down after a while as with every amp that gets plugged in, it stays on the warmer side but doesn't get burning hot. Btw, does anyone know the benefits of having the separate driver besides DSD, like can I select 32-bit?


----------



## Brooko

JayNetTech5 said:


> Any kind of warmth triggers my OCD because solder joints. It does cool down after a while as with every amp that gets plugged in, it stays on the warmer side but doesn't get burning hot. Btw, does anyone know the benefits of having the separate driver besides DSD, like can I select 32-bit?


For solder to melt requires a minimum temperature of between 90-450 degrees Celsius (depends on the type of solder used). This means that slight warming of the chassis is going to have no effect. 

Think about tube amps. They get quite hot and have no issues.

And there is no advantage to 32b. It’s just 24b with padded zeros.


----------



## JayNetTech5 (Jan 20, 2019)

Here's my opinion on the DAC so far: I'm quite unimpressed with the sound quality, such a flat dull boring unlively sound with little texture and details, and a limited soundstage, a step down from a $32 ES9023 DAC/amp I got, I was able to hear lyrics better, delicate parts in a song, like picking/plucking/slapping on a string instrument, or highlights in songs you wouldn't normally hear, like they all had a significance in the track, this thing just blankets the sound all over again, like when you plug straight into a motherboard or a smartphone. If you aren't using any of the features on this, it's almost pointless if you want to really hear a difference in sound. Other than really nice build quality, just get a better amp, or don't expect anything special from the DAC portion. FiiO picked the lowest model of the AKM lineup btw, where they could have used a better last gen one with at least better SNR. If you love a small well-built unit with a lot of features to take advantage of high quality files, and a volume knob (which I partially dislike because it feels like when I turn it, it floats in between notches like it doesn't really catch or fall into a particular spot), then this is okay but don't buy this if you're expecting a noticeable upgrade in sound. I enjoyed my FiiO K1 better, problem is, these small DACs are weird to use with a desktop, I get them because the desktop choices in my price range seem like garbage, and not worth the extra money for the sound that they output, and even people complained about the E10K sounding dull and narrow. Another thing that's annoying me is that when I pause/unpause the playback of something, it randomly makes a small snapping noise but not all the time for some reason. Coming to think of it, I think I might have enjoyed the Monolith USB headphone DAC/amp if I purchased that one instead for the $100 price range.

UPDATE: I finally found and installed the driver, which shows up as "Q series" for some reason but it sounds a little bit better, not sure why. I don't understand why things can't just run off of USB no problem without dedicated drivers. My other DAC/amps do. lol. I'm still getting a weird popping/snap noise a few seconds after pausing media, it happens at random times; this same exact problem also happened with my FiiO K1s but that was all the time.


----------



## JayNetTech5

Welp, the driver was nice until it started giving me playback issues, random skipping like a scratched cd, especially in game music, or when something loads. I hope they fix this some time.


----------



## CagedTiger (Jan 23, 2019)

Ordered one of these. Not sure how worth it it will be for my H/K Soundsticks II 2.1 PC speakers and for my Sony 1000XM3s which I occasionally use wired (gaming, productivity where sync is important). However, my PC (Hades Canyon NUC) does have noisy audio ports (had no issues with noise when the speakers were connected to my iMac) so hopefully the K3 will resolve that issue. I do have an old Nuforce udac 2 somewhere but it has always been problematic (prone to static electricity, sometimes gives loud pops). I just hope that as this is a brand-new DAC, I don't get screwed by buying from first batches with possible hardware issues.


----------



## JayNetTech5

CagedTiger said:


> Ordered one of these. Not sure how worth it it will be for my H/K Soundsticks II 2.1 PC speakers and for my Sony 1000XM3s which I occasionally use wired (gaming, productivity where sync is important). However, my PC (Hades Canyon NUC) does have noisy audio ports (had no issues with noise when the speakers were connected to my iMac) so hopefully the K3 will resolve that issue. I do have an old Nuforce udac 2 somewhere but it has always been problematic (prone to static electricity, sometimes gives loud pops). I just hope that as this is a brand-new DAC, I don't get screwed by buying from first batches with possible hardware issues.


 This doesn't have loud pops but you can hear little snaps when the amp turns on/off, and it happens randomly sometimes. I changed the latency to 256 from 512 in the control panel which resolved the weird delay during playback.


----------



## CagedTiger

JayNetTech5 said:


> This doesn't have loud pops but you can hear little snaps when the amp turns on/off, and it happens randomly sometimes. I changed the latency to 256 from 512 in the control panel which resolved the weird delay during playback.



Thanks for the heads up. Luckily, I bought it from Amazon.de which has always given me 5-star customer service in terms of giving me my money back or sending me a replacement if I had any issue with an item, even months or even over a year after purchase. Right now, everyone at Amazon.de is giving the K3 five out of five stars (not Vine buyers, mind you) so hopefully this will be a great value purchase for under 100. Thought about going for the predecessor (K1/E10K) but as most of my setup is USB-C, I really want put my money on newer tech. 

What about the Fiio driver, though? Any sense in installing it as it seems to have issues?


----------



## JayNetTech5

CagedTiger said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Luckily, I bought it from Amazon.de which has always given me 5-star customer service in terms of giving me my money back or sending me a replacement if I had any issue with an item, even months or even over a year after purchase. Right now, everyone at Amazon.de is giving the K3 five out of five stars (not Vine buyers, mind you) so hopefully this will be a great value purchase for under 100. Thought about going for the predecessor (K1/E10K) but as most of my setup is USB-C, I really want put my money on newer tech.
> 
> What about the Fiio driver, though? Any sense in installing it as it seems to have issues?


 I noticed an improvement in sound, the music became more spacious and airy where before the FiiO driver was installed it was so dull, recessed and a complete disappointment, I'm not sure why. If you install the driver you can use 32-bit setting and adjust buffer/latency settings as well as select DSD output, etc. I'm not 100% sure the driver is what's giving me issues, could be a defective unit but the problems aren't present or severe out of the game I played, I'm also running mods in the game, so that could be why I was having issues as well. You probably won't have any issues, I just notice little details that bother me. The biggest deal breaker for me is the sound quality, I lost musical details from my other cheaper dac but gained more instrument spaciousness and imaging but soundstage feels smaller for things further away and in certain areas of imaging of where sound is coming from feels less imaginative, the other dac was better in my headphones for games, the sound is smoother in this one, maybe a bit too much. For the price, the dac chip used is mediocre imo. That's awesome that amazon gives you a one year policy over there, I bought an extended warranty for $3. I'm stuck with this, since I don't have a good reason to give amazon for returning it. I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## FiiO

JayNetTech5 said:


> This doesn't have loud pops but you can hear little snaps when the amp turns on/off, and it happens randomly sometimes. I changed the latency to 256 from 512 in the control panel which resolved the weird delay during playback.


Dear friend,
Did you change the buffer size in the FiiO control panel?

If you have a very large Buffer Size, you may notice a lag. If you have a very small Buffer Size, you will notice little to no lag. However this can also place more strain on your computer, as it has very little time to process the audio.
So you would need to choose a suitable buffer size in order to reduce the lag but not place too much strain on your computer for check.

Best regards


----------



## CagedTiger

JayNetTech5 said:


> The biggest deal breaker for me is the sound quality, I lost musical details from my other cheaper dac but gained more instrument spaciousness and imaging but soundstage feels smaller for things further away and in certain areas of imaging of where sound is coming from feels less imaginative, the other dac was better in my headphones for games, the sound is smoother in this one, maybe a bit too much. For the price, the dac chip used is mediocre imo.



That's too bad. Kinda made me question my choice of dac now.  I did read all of the reviews (aside from online store user reviews) I could find on the K3 and they all seemed overwhelmingly positive. A lot of people seem to recommend the AudioQuest Dragonfly as USB dac for under 100 bucks but the limited connectivity was the deal-breaker for me as I want separate ports for speakers and headphones. I just hope the K3 doesn't end up being a dud where people start recommending the K1 over it even if they were similarly priced. 

Anyway, I'll be sure to install the driver and possibly adjust the latency/buffer size to fix the small issues mentioned in this thread regarding delays and pops.


----------



## JayNetTech5

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> Did you change the buffer size in the FiiO control panel?
> 
> If you have a very large Buffer Size, you may notice a lag. If you have a very small Buffer Size, you will notice little to no lag. However this can also place more strain on your computer, as it has very little time to process the audio.
> ...


 I selected 256, but I'm thinking of going lower since I have no problems with 256 either, and I'm running an i5, so I'm assuming I shouldn't have any issues going lower. Thank you for clarifying.



CagedTiger said:


> That's too bad. Kinda made me question my choice of dac now.  I did read all of the reviews (aside from online store user reviews) I could find on the K3 and they all seemed overwhelmingly positive. A lot of people seem to recommend the AudioQuest Dragonfly as USB dac for under 100 bucks but the limited connectivity was the deal-breaker for me as I want separate ports for speakers and headphones. I just hope the K3 doesn't end up being a dud where people start recommending the K1 over it even if they were similarly priced.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be sure to install the driver and possibly adjust the latency/buffer size to fix the small issues mentioned in this thread regarding delays and pops.


 Tbh, I'd probably choose this over the Dragonfly based on the features also, they sound similarly flat too, so might as well go with the one that's more robust for the similar price range. I honestly thought this would make my online music sound better, for instance, taking poorer quality music and making it more clear and detailed, but it actually seems to work more for files rather than streaming (obviously), and it does make music files sound really good compared to what I had hoped it would do alongside. I heard DACs that make spotify or youtube sound like a high quality file, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration but you get what I mean. Rather than highlighting details, this seems to bring out errors in the recording.


----------



## KaiFi

^A higher-quality sound source probably will highlight errors. More revealing DACs and headphones tend to be less "forgiving" of bad recordings or lossy files. They allow you to hear the imperfections that other sources mask. At the same time, they will bring out the details in quality recordings.


----------



## JayNetTech5

KaiFi said:


> ^A higher-quality sound source probably will highlight errors. More revealing DACs and headphones tend to be less "forgiving" of bad recordings or lossy files. They allow you to hear the imperfections that other sources mask. At the same time, they will bring out the details in quality recordings.


 Do you know a desktop solution that would help with streaming youtube?


----------



## psysword

I dont know what all this *****footing is all about. I have just bought this DAC and using it with my cell phone and as a desktop connected to my ASUS Xonar E1 for a bump in Headphone amp power to drive my HD 700s and man the step up in clarity is amazing. I am also using a Toslink cable to connect the ASUS to the K3, and as a sound engineer I am blown away by the clarity. Blown away. Its not the best Headphone AMP. In fact quite poor, but it makes up in spades with sound quality. I am using it exclusively with a MAC book Pro and a samsung Galaxy S9 and they are both performing like champs. So my comments may only apply to MAC users, while using FLAC files. And yes I did have the cable problem too, and I am using the original supplied cable with no problem along with a dongle. But man I have been hearing new guitar sperarations, thicker midrange and as a musician and sound engineer, this is helping me to put out music that I can first hear now as an audiophile myself. So now it’s Full Circle boys. Audiophiles making music for Audiophiles. ONLY possible through a good DAC. That’s the secret to all those HD track music. Record well–––– hear well! DUH! Cheers to the community and I have learned much from such forums and wish all of you the best! My artist name is Pzyklon.


----------



## Klots

And my little K3 is for sale. Used it about a week. Very nice device, but upgraded my headphones and need more power. If anyone interested, pm me


----------



## psysword

Klots said:


> And my little K3 is for sale. Used it about a week. Very nice device, but upgraded my headphones and need more power. If anyone interested, pm me


Eesti eesti! My fav country. Greetings. Better to keep the k3 and connect it to a headphone amp. You'll get a cheap audiophile dac with more power. Connect in series to drive


----------



## Klots

psysword said:


> Eesti eesti! My fav country. Greetings. Better to keep the k3 and connect it to a headphone amp. You'll get a cheap audiophile dac with more power. Connect in series to drive



Woohoo, party party  I already got a very good deal on a Ifi Nano iDSD, so I don't need two dac/amps


----------



## CagedTiger (Jan 31, 2019)

Just finished setting up the Fiio K3. Had no issues with the driver or the USB2 setting so did not adjust the buffer via Fiio Control Panel. Using the K3 with my H/K Soundsticks 2.1 PC speakers connected via K3's read line out, the SQ (I'm mostly using Spotify so streaming music instead of playing music files) definitely improved as the sound seems more precise though a bit more neutral (which was expected). I'm using flat eq settings. I had audio interference with the speakers connected directly to my NUC's audio port (Realtek) and the K3 fixed the issue.

For some reason I thought that plugging in my Sony 1000XM3 speakers in wired mode to the K3 would make the speakers quiet down but apparently that only works with the balanced output which is 2.5mm. I guess I'll have to use the headphone port of my NUC when I used the headphones wired (I mostly game in this mode so I don't need an audio boost). I'm certainly not going to unplug the speakers every time I want to use my headphones or have both playing audio at the same time. I did look into getting a 2.5mm cable for the headphones or possibly a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter but I'm kinda sensing that it wouldn't work with these headphones.

By the way, I did set both Bass Boost and High Gain on as I got the idea from this thread and from reviews that they should be left on as default. Is this right?


----------



## Brooko

If you don’t need high gain set (if things are loud enough), then leave it set to low.  Increasing gain raises volume on everything - including the noise floor.  The people who claim high gain increases dynamics just don’t understand what gain is.  You get the same “dynamics” by using the volume pot.  The secret to using gain is only to engage it if you don’t have enough overall volume.

As far as bass boost goes - that’s personal taste.  I’d only ever use it with bass light cans.  Why would you want to intentionally colour everything?


----------



## CagedTiger

Brooko said:


> If you don’t need high gain set (if things are loud enough), then leave it set to low.  Increasing gain raises volume on everything - including the noise floor.  The people who claim high gain increases dynamics just don’t understand what gain is.  You get the same “dynamics” by using the volume pot.  The secret to using gain is only to engage it if you don’t have enough overall volume.
> 
> As far as bass boost goes - that’s personal taste.  I’d only ever use it with bass light cans.  Why would you want to intentionally colour everything?



Thanks for your advice. I set both off as per your suggestions. The bass is certainly enough when Bass Boost is disabled and while I did need to adjust the volume knob quite a bit to get sufficient volume (even though system volume was at 100% and the powered speakers were between 50-100%), I could get by by using low gain. The reason I had enabled both was I had just watched a Youtube review where the reviewer said that you pretty much want both to be on.


----------



## Brooko

If you’re struggling for volume or starting to run out of headroom - that’s the time to engage the gain switch


----------



## CagedTiger

As you might have noticed, I don't have a lot of experience dealing with DACs. I mentioned in a previous post that I had assumed that when speakers are connected to the rear audio out of K3, using headphones would disable the speakers. This is not the case with K3 (when I plug in my Sony 1000XM3s via 3.5mm cable). I wonder why that is because obviously a lot of people will use the audio out with speakers and, as this is a desktop DAC instead of a mobile battery-powered DAC, the assumption is that you are not going to unplug the speakers every time you want to use the headphone output. In other words, what's the reason in enabling sound from multiple ports simultaneously?


----------



## CagedTiger

JayNetTech5 said:


> This doesn't have loud pops but you can hear little snaps when the amp turns on/off, and it happens randomly sometimes. I changed the latency to 256 from 512 in the control panel which resolved the weird delay during playback.



Just wanted to get back on this... I didn't realize there was another thread on FiiO K3 in these forums. Just happened to notice it and wouldn't you know it... There was a working solution posted on the 'little snaps' you mentioned... What you do is modify the Fiio Driver xml file to make a tab called 'Options' visible in the Fiio Control Panel app. In 'Options' tab you get two settings for 'Streaming', 'On when needed' or "Always on*. The former setting is the default but choosing 'Always on' seems to get rid of these little snaps.


----------



## Anshin

I'm curious how the K3 would measure...


----------



## pnzr

Does this work with DAPs like the Hidizs AP80 or the FiiO M6? If so, how much more does the battery get drained?


----------



## JayNetTech5

CagedTiger said:


> Just wanted to get back on this... I didn't realize there was another thread on FiiO K3 in these forums. Just happened to notice it and wouldn't you know it... There was a working solution posted on the 'little snaps' you mentioned... What you do is modify the Fiio Driver xml file to make a tab called 'Options' visible in the Fiio Control Panel app. In 'Options' tab you get two settings for 'Streaming', 'On when needed' or "Always on*. The former setting is the default but choosing 'Always on' seems to get rid of these little snaps.


 I returned it, didn't like the temperature even when my computer sleeps, and the sound quality for the type of headphones I have.


----------



## drews

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try this cable for help:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-FiiO-K3-BTR1K-M9-M6/4673052_32961312907.html
> ...



I can confirm that this cable does in fact work, although it is shorter than I would have liked - no other USB C-C cable I've tried works with the K3 so Macbook users will need either this cable or an adapter or hub...


----------



## Croixeven (Feb 9, 2019)

I have tested K3 with different budget earphones (Philips SHP9500, Takstar pro 82, Superlux 668b/669, Tin T2 Pro, KZ ZSN, ED16, ZS3, TRN v80, CCA C10, Monk+, Snow Lotus 1.0+)
Quite impressed with quality and versatility. Power? MUCH more than needed for mentioned earphones. Very nice bass boost implementation, especialy good for earbuds and relatively light on bass iems. Really precise volume knob. No issues with channel imabalance or hiss on high-sensivite iems. No issues with android compatibility, works great on Xiaomi Mi Max 2.

In terms of sound quality K3 is just very decent neutral source. I've compared it with my better source - much better measured and more powerfull external "soundcard" Sound blasterX G6. Difference is not drastical. K3 feels a bit more "polite" and "airy", G6 gives more tight and layered/detailed/analytical sound. Nevetheless, I love the sound of Fiio K3, it has wide soundstage and great detail retrieval ability. Defenitely can be considered as high quality budget source suitable for a wide variaty of earphones.


----------



## minion1990

Do you really think that the G6 is better than the fiio? Really curious since I'm eying that one...


----------



## Croixeven (Feb 10, 2019)

By subjective listening - yes. Objectively G6 has much better DAC (CS43131) and more powerfull AMP so difference will be more significant in harder to drive high impedance headphones. And It measures very good (you can find detailed measurements on "reference-audio-analyzer"). But Fiio K3 has some advatages:
- obviously more portable
- less power hungry (G6 drains my phone battery in the blink of an eye)
- great bass boost feature (it sounds really good, without compromising entire sound spectrum)


----------



## minion1990

I would mainly use it for my desktop setup with my AKG K702 65th. I don't care that much about audio on the go since I don't really *listen* to music then. Pretty happy with my Galaxy S9+ and my Tin T2 for that.


----------



## Dobrescu George

There is no other official thread of K3?  

Anyways, My review of FiiO K3 is live now! 

Quite a lovely DAC/AMP from FiiO, transparent sound, and a friendly price point of 110 USD 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/tiny-boom-fiio-k3-dacamp-review.html


----------



## bgtip

@*FiiO*
ASIO not working after the last Windows 10 update March 12, 2019—KB4489868 (OS Build 17134.648):


----------



## Dobrescu George

bgtip said:


> @*FiiO*
> ASIO not working after the last Windows 10 update March 12, 2019—KB4489868 (OS Build 17134.648):



Put it in USB1, and see if it works?


----------



## bgtip

Dobrescu George said:


> Put it in USB1, and see if it works?


ASIO is again not active in USB1 mode. However since USB1 is driverless can it support ASIO at all? I have never tried USB1 before.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bgtip said:


> ASIO is again not active in USB1 mode. However since USB1 is driverless can it support ASIO at all? I have never tried USB1 before.



Don't sweat the ASIO, just put it in USB1 and use it 

I'm usually not using ASIO, only for microphone work, not for music, so I'm not sure (?) 

I just leave it at Windows default,  and it keeps sounding as good as other methods 99% of time. to be honest, sometimes I use my realtek on-board optical out to bypass the USB noise, when I have a choice between USB and Optical input on a device, and it ends up sounding just as good, if not better


----------



## Palash

Dobrescu George said:


> Don't sweat the ASIO, just put it in USB1 and use it
> 
> I'm usually not using ASIO, only for microphone work, not for music, so I'm not sure (?)
> 
> I just leave it at Windows default,  and it keeps sounding as good as other methods 99% of time. to be honest, sometimes I use my realtek on-board optical out to bypass the USB noise, when I have a choice between USB and Optical input on a device, and it ends up sounding just as good, if not better


Fiio recent driver on Windows 10 messed up everything. K3 doesn't support optical input so and without ASIO or WASAPI is must . Even my onboard realtech chip can use dedicated ASIO driver.


----------



## Jmop

Got one of these on the way. I needed a DAC/amp and I wanted a quiet one. Apparently a lot of DAC/amps hiss to an extent so I was happy to hear that this doesn’t. Won’t be using the balanced port, and only using a few BA based IEMs that aren’t custom level hiss monsters. I still pick up on excess noise very easily and should be able to provide some informative feedback on this matter and the sound quality of the K3 as well.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Jmop said:


> Got one of these on the way. I needed a DAC/amp and I wanted a quiet one. Apparently a lot of DAC/amps hiss to an extent so I was happy to hear that this doesn’t. Won’t be using the balanced port, and only using a few BA based IEMs that aren’t custom level hiss monsters. I still pick up on excess noise very easily and should be able to provide some informative feedback on this matter and the sound quality of the K3 as well.



AWesome, happy to hear you're having a good experience!


----------



## Jmop

Best $100 I ever spent! Guys, this device is a no brainer for IEMs, probably won't have enough push for more demanding headphones though. Nice and noise free through singled ended. Instructions for use are simple and straightforward (for Mac users). Clean sound, well separated, non fatiguing, musical.. Wasn't expecting a USB cable this long but I guess it's handy. The device does get a bit warm, no big deal. Yup, no regrets for this purchase which I can't say happens all too often. Stack it with an RSA Mustang maybe?? Would like to see this compared to JDS Labs ODAC, I've only heard the O2 amp. Anyway, I'm definitely enjoying this little guy with my A151P (2nd Gen) and AF160. I might get around to reviewing that second one since there doesn't seem to be much info on it but I'm finding it to be a good buy for 2-300 (not MSRP). Balanced cable for it and the K3? Now there's an idea.


----------



## Jmop

I take back the comment on the device getting warm, it was only doing so while I was fussing with song selection. When left alone, it'll cool off just fine. Also, again relating to power, I don't find the change in gain to be very drastic. This is great for tuning the volume optimally. The bass boost is nice for adding some extra warmth but I prefer the clear sound of it disengaged.


----------



## Mad Max

The P-51 is smaller than this thing.  Would look cute on top of it, lol
Forget the ODAC, ugh.

The K3 has piqued my interest for the hell of it, maybe I am too much of an AKM fan?  I love AKM DACs.
But I was reading on Amazon earlier that it doesn't seem to be much of an improvement over the E10k?  One [perhaps unlucky] fellow felt that it was a downgrade altogether.


----------



## Jmop

An Amazon review said that the line-out isn’t a true line-out (volume changes on the K3 effect the volume of whatever amp is plugged in) unlike the E10K. I don’t currently have an amp to test this. Might grab the E10K for a sound comparison.


----------



## FiiO

Jmop said:


> An Amazon review said that the line-out isn’t a true line-out (volume changes on the K3 effect the volume of whatever amp is plugged in) unlike the E10K. I don’t currently have an amp to test this. Might grab the E10K for a sound comparison.


Dear friend,

The K3's Line out output is volume controlled. It is achieved by the DAC chip. 

Best regards


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Sorry for the Stupid Question, Does anyone happen to know if the FiiO K3(inBalancedMode) can output more power than EarStudio ES100?


----------



## Brooko

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Sorry for the Stupid Question, Does anyone happen to know if the FiiO K3(inBalancedMode) can output more power than EarStudio ES100?



The problem is that EarStudio doesn't publish power outputs - just voltage.  They published the peak RMS voltage at 2.2V (balanced).  FiiO's specs list the K3 balanced output at 7.39 Vp-p = 2.6V RMS.  So on paper the K3 provides slightly more voltage.  This doesn't really say which is more powerful - to really test, you'd need to put both amps under the same load and measure.


----------



## FiiO

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Sorry for the Stupid Question, Does anyone happen to know if the FiiO K3(inBalancedMode) can output more power than EarStudio ES100?


Dear friend,

You could read more information about K3 from: https://www.fiio.com/k3_parameters

Best regards


----------



## wigglepuff (Apr 11, 2019)

hello is there going to be a fix on the usb 2.0 driver? the current driver 4.47 still doesn't work on windows 7, the system can't detect the k3, also my motherboard only has usb 2.0 ports and is probably related to the windows 10 usb 2.0 port issues as well.

Also there's this clicking and popping noise every time you play something, and the k3 goes into sleep mode if nothing is played after a few seconds and when you play something audio doesnt play right away and it also pops and clicks.


----------



## bgtip

wigglepuff said:


> hello is there going to be a fix on the usb 2.0 driver? the current driver 4.47 still doesn't work on windows 7, the system can't detect the k3, also my motherboard only has usb 2.0 ports and is probably related to the windows 10 usb 2.0 port issues as well.
> 
> Also there's this clicking and popping noise every time you play something, and the k3 goes into sleep mode if nothing is played after a few seconds and when you play something audio doesnt play right away and it also pops and clicks.



Try the settings hack: 
look at the driver control panel folder (C:\Program Files\FiiO\FiiO_Driver\W10_x64) and found an xml configuration file...

Inside the XML file you will find this magic setting:

Code:
   <PageOptions>
        <!-- Supported values for this page: Hidden (default), Visible  -->
        <Visibility>Hidden</Visibility>
    </PageOptions>
Set it to Visible by replacing "Hidden" with "Visible" and save (you need administrator permissions, open an editor in administrator mode and then open the file)

Before editing the file close the FiiO control panel application and reopen it after.

You will find the magic tab "Options" where you will find "Streaming" and you'll see it's set by default to "On when Needed". Set it to "Always On" and... problem solved.


----------



## wigglepuff (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello I already tried that it doesn't work I also tried just overwriting that file with the one given by an admin from the fiio forum it still doesn't work, its like the software is locked, its stuck on the main page showing "unable to detect usb device" it can't even detect the K3 even in usb 1.0 mode. ???

Did Fiio make a mistake in uploading the driver on their page? the driver on the K3 page and on the general download driver page isn't the same althougth its both 4.47.0, corrupted? or are those drivers for android and not for windows system?

Also is the K3 in usb 1.0 being detected by windows as speakers and not as a proper usb audio device like the previous e10k? is this normal?


----------



## Brooko

wigglepuff said:


> Hello I already tried that it doesn't work I also tried just overwriting that file with the one given by an admin from the fiio forum it still doesn't work, its like the software is locked, its stuck on the main page showing "unable to detect usb device" it can't even detect the K3 even in usb 1.0 mode. ???
> 
> Did Fiio make a mistake in uploading the driver on their page? the driver on the K3 page and on the general download driver page isn't the same althougth its both 4.47.0, corrupted? or are those drivers for android and not for windows system?
> 
> Also is the K3 in usb 1.0 being detected by windows as speakers and not as a proper usb audio device like the previous e10k? is this normal?



I replied to your post in the other thread too.

I'd suggest seeing if you can test some more. My K3 works with both a Win7 (older) and Win 10 (newer) machine. 1.1 works out of the box. Installing the 4.47 USB driver was flawless. Once installed, switch to USB 2, replug, instantly recognised. No issues here with either machine.

Suspect your issue could be the K3, or maybe even something to do with your PC/laptop issue.


----------



## wigglepuff (Apr 13, 2019)

Finally got it to work in usb 2 and 1 mode, no problem now so far and no more clicking and popping noise like when I just installed the K3 in usb 1 without the software. But the Fiio driver provided was the cultprit, wierdly when I run the driver/software installer it doesn't actually install anything except for the software UI, so I had to go manually install the driver from the device manager and forced scanned the fiio driver.exe (twice) for it to work, then windows finally saw the Q series driver and installed it. oh well.


----------



## GianlucaTidus

Hey hi everybody, i'm planning to buy the K3 but i have some questions...

I actually have a Audio Technica MSR7 (Headphone) and edifier r1800t ii (Speakers) 

They are all connected to a tascam us144MKII - the sound quality is fine for both the devices, speaker and headphones

I'm not sure if the tascam is the right solutions for getting the best quality sound out of my devices, and i was seeing this Fiio K3...

Can you help me figure out if the K3 would be a better choice to drive both the devices better?

thank you in advance

cheers!


----------



## Jmop

Can confirm, the volume control on the K3 effects the volume of an external amp when using the line-out. Oh well..


----------



## GianlucaTidus

GianlucaTidus said:


> Hey hi everybody, i'm planning to buy the K3 but i have some questions...
> 
> I actually have a Audio Technica MSR7 (Headphone) and edifier r1800t ii (Speakers)
> 
> ...



No one?


----------



## Brooko

GianlucaTidus said:


> Hey hi everybody, i'm planning to buy the K3 but i have some questions...
> 
> I actually have a Audio Technica MSR7 (Headphone) and edifier r1800t ii (Speakers)
> They are all connected to a tascam us144MKII - the sound quality is fine for both the devices, speaker and headphones
> ...



I don't know much about your speakers, but they appear to be active speakers, so power won't be an issue.  The MSR7 are easy to drive and don't require a lot of power.
The Tascam is limited to 24/96 output - but that to me is not a limitation as such - it'll give you good audio output.  Where it lacks a little is in overall power output.  Tascam lists the output into 32 ohms as 18 mW per channel (via the headphone out).  The FiiO will do 120 mW, and 200 mW if using a balanced output.

The K3 will handle more formats, has higher overall resolution and has more power.

Whether it is an audible improvement really depends on what you're driving.  I don't think you'll get huge improvement out of your gear, but there may be some minor improvement.  If nothing else, its using a more modern chipset anyway.


----------



## GianlucaTidus

Brooko said:


> I don't know much about your speakers, but they appear to be active speakers, so power won't be an issue.  The MSR7 are easy to drive and don't require a lot of power.
> The Tascam is limited to 24/96 output - but that to me is not a limitation as such - it'll give you good audio output.  Where it lacks a little is in overall power output.  Tascam lists the output into 32 ohms as 18 mW per channel (via the headphone out).  The FiiO will do 120 mW, and 200 mW if using a balanced output.
> 
> The K3 will handle more formats, has higher overall resolution and has more power.
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## bloodyf8

Hi..im interested with fiio k3, and i have a question about it.. Before that i want to tell my story..my computer PC have bad grounding also my electricity hasn't ground (but im using an UPS for my PC). Im experience my two iems has imbalance after months of being directly plugged in to my PC..and i suspect that the bad grounding of my pc cause my both of iem got imbalance..if i use k3 does it purifying the bad grounding of my pc?? At least it doesn't do bad/harm to my beloved iem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## CagedTiger

bloodyf8 said:


> Hi..im interested with fiio k3, and i have a question about it.. Before that i want to tell my story..my computer PC have bad grounding also my electricity hasn't ground (but im using an UPS for my PC). Im experience my two iems has imbalance after months of being directly plugged in to my PC..and i suspect that the bad grounding of my pc cause my both of iem got imbalance..if i use k3 does it purifying the bad grounding of my pc?? At least it doesn't do bad/harm to my beloved iem.
> Thanks in advance



Well I bought the K3 to solve an issue I had with static noise coming through my H/K Soundsticks 2.1 active PC spakers. Funnily enough, I did not have this issue with my iMac but when I upgraded to an Intel NUC (Hades Canyon, small gaming PC), I began hearing static noise that wouldn't go away even if I switched the audio cable, lowered the volume from the speakers, used a different audio port or used a different outlet/surge protector. I didn't have this issue with any of my other devices such as my headphones, though. Anyway, bought the K3 and no I'm static-free. I love the size, the ports and the build quality. The only thing I didn't get was that you cannot use regular headphones at the same time as you use speakers if you want the speakers disabled (which you obviously do with headphones on).


----------



## bloodyf8

CagedTiger said:


> Well I bought the K3 to solve an issue I had with static noise coming through my H/K Soundsticks 2.1 active PC spakers. Funnily enough, I did not have this issue with my iMac but when I upgraded to an Intel NUC (Hades Canyon, small gaming PC), I began hearing static noise that wouldn't go away even if I switched the audio cable, lowered the volume from the speakers, used a different audio port or used a different outlet/surge protector. I didn't have this issue with any of my other devices such as my headphones, though. Anyway, bought the K3 and no I'm static-free. I love the size, the ports and the build quality. The only thing I didn't get was that you cannot use regular headphones at the same time as you use speakers if you want the speakers disabled (which you obviously do with headphones on).


Hi..thanks for your help in my case i didn't hear any noise,hiss etc if i plugged directly to my pc(perhaps my ears or my iem isn't good enough to hear the noise?)but i can tell is my pc has bad grounding from my pc case if i touching it will bit shocking me..my problem just only the iem will get imbalance if i plugged to my pc continuosly .i want to make sure if the k3 will solved my problem so my iem will not getting imbalance if i want to play music from my pc


----------



## curentatu

Does the Bass Boost function work on the Coax\Toslink outputs ?


----------



## FiiO

curentatu said:


> Does the Bass Boost function work on the Coax\Toslink outputs ?


Dear friend,

No.

Best regards


----------



## Jebbelino (Oct 4, 2019)

Concerning the optical-out: If I was connecting my mobile beamer (Philips PicoPix Max) via USB-C to the K3, and the K3 via SPDIF to my AVR, will I get surround-sound from the integrated Netflix- and Amazon-Video-Apps?

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/philips-picopix-max-1080p-full-hd-pico-projector

PS: The beamer's OS is Android 9. And how does your device compare to Creatives Soundblaster X3? https://en.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x3


----------



## FiiO

Jebbelino said:


> Concerning the optical-out: If I was connecting my mobile beamer (Philips PicoPix Max) via USB-C to the K3, and the K3 via SPDIF to my AVR, will I get surround-sound from the integrated Netflix- and Amazon-Video-Apps?
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/philips-picopix-max-1080p-full-hd-pico-projector
> 
> PS: The beamer's OS is Android 9. And how does your device compare to Creatives Soundblaster X3? https://en.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x3


Dear friend,

The K3 is designed for computer generally. So we could not promise whether it could be compatible with your Android device.

Best regards


----------



## Ynot1

How about a K3 Pro with a battery, more power single ended and swappable DAC for the next update.


----------



## FiiO

Ynot1 said:


> How about a K3 Pro with a battery, more power single ended and swappable DAC for the next update.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. We will report to to the product manager for assessing about that.

Best regards


----------



## whoever81

Greetings. I was wondering what's the difference in sound output/quality between FiiO K3/ FiiO A5/ FiiO Q1 II


----------



## kojie

@FiiO 

Hi there I was planning on buying one yesterday but had some problems when bitstreaming DSD, it had a hissing sound.

Setup used:

Jriver Lastest Media Center (Dsd setup https://www.psaudio.com/ps_how/how-to-setup-jriver-19-for-dsd-playback/)
Macbook pro 15 inch with Mojave
ifi usb cable and also tried with Apple usb-c hub
tried both usb 1 and 2
Disabling DSD bitstreaming removed the hissing sound

Also triend dsd bitstreaming with other dac amps
- https://ifi-audio.com/products/xdsd/
- https://ifi-audio.com/products/nano-idsd-bl/

We didn't encounter any hissing problem when using dsd and same cables

I wanted specifically to buy the K3 for the coax output since i needed that.

Any tips on how to make this work?


----------



## FiiO

kojie said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Hi there I was planning on buying one yesterday but had some problems when bitstreaming DSD, it had a hissing sound.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

I fail to understand the issue you mentioned well. The issue happen when playing DSD file, right? Did you try another usb cable(like our CL06) and port? 
Did you check using another software or in Windows conmputer?

Best regards


----------



## tmb821

Would it be possible to plug the k3 into a powered hub to power it without the laptops battery?


----------



## FiiO

tmb821 said:


> Would it be possible to plug the k3 into a powered hub to power it without the laptops battery?


Dear user,

But you would need to connect the K3 to the PC still in order to use it as USB DAC. You could try to test by yourself in the local store first.

Best regards


----------



## tmb821

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> But you would need to connect the K3 to the PC still in order to use it as USB DAC. You could try to test by yourself in the local store first.
> 
> Best regards



If I plugged k3 into powered hub, then plug hub into laptop, any idea if that would work?


----------



## olekrst

tmb821 said:


> If I plugged k3 into powered hub, then plug hub into laptop, any idea if that would work?



It works fine, at least with my setup. Here im using an Anker 7-in-1 usb-c hub with PD and it charges my ipad and powers the K3. If i disconnect the ipad, the K3 stays powered (abeit without a source)..


----------



## tmb821

olekrst said:


> It works fine, at least with my setup. Here im using an Anker 7-in-1 usb-c hub with PD and it charges my ipad and powers the K3. If i disconnect the ipad, the K3 stays powered (abeit without a source)..



So it passes the digital signal to the k3 through the hub? I’m trying to see if I can use my k3 with my Samsung galaxy tablet. I need to be able to charge the tab at the same time though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## olekrst

tmb821 said:


> So it passes the digital signal to the k3 through the hub? I’m trying to see if I can use my k3 with my Samsung galaxy tablet. I need to be able to charge the tab at the same time though. Thanks for the info!



Correct. I think my iPad pro (Usb-c) setup can be similar to what you will have with your galaxy tablet


----------



## Galeonero

olekrst said:


> It works fine, at least with my setup. Here im using an Anker 7-in-1 usb-c hub with PD and it charges my ipad and powers the K3. If i disconnect the ipad, the K3 stays powered (abeit without a source)..


Hello, if you do not use that configuration and only connect the Fiio K3 to your iPad PRO, is the energy expenditure very high for the iPad PRO? How much battery would the K3 use every 10 minutes?


----------



## tmb821

Galeonero said:


> Hello, if you do not use that configuration and only connect the Fiio K3 to your iPad PRO, is the energy expenditure very high for the iPad PRO? How much battery would the K3 use every 10 minutes?



It’s not an iPad, but I can get about three hours of Netflix watching on my Samsung tabA with the K3 plugged directly into it.


----------



## Galeonero

Hello, a bit of a silly query, is there a lot of difference between a Shanling up2 / m0 / up4 or FiiO Btr3 versus FiiO K3? I'm looking for some desktop for some speakers and headphones, but I would like the sound to be better than the ones I mention since I don't really notice a big improvement against the dac built into noteboks or smartphones that aren't dedicated to audio.


----------



## tmb821

Galeonero said:


> Hello, a bit of a silly query, is there a lot of difference between a Shanling up2 / m0 / up4 or FiiO Btr3 versus FiiO K3? I'm looking for some desktop for some speakers and headphones, but I would like the sound to be better than the ones I mention since I don't really notice a big improvement against the dac built into noteboks or smartphones that aren't dedicated to audio.


The k3 will have more power available than those mentioned. I use mine with my laptop to power both headphones and powered speakers. I do not notice much of a difference, maybe the sound is a smidge cleaner? Either way it is a fantastic device


----------



## AdamPA1006

Just got a brand new one. The included USB cable is trash! It looses connection when the K3 is physically manipulated in anyway for instance just adjusting the volume knob! I swapped to an Anker brand cable and have not experienced the issue since.


----------

